# Avoiding a CATastrophe.



## sally (Dec 11, 2013)

Today was the first time a mantis molted in my hands. I walked in the room and my male Heterochaeta fell from his perch while molting. I was freaking out inside, but I picked him up and just held him til he finished. I am happy to say he made it. Everything is in working order... I put the female in a different enclosure. I had them in net cubes,really large ones but now I am going to use the lid I made for my Blephs to molt from. I feel like I had the luck of the Irish today


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Dec 11, 2013)

Ive had a similar experience with a ghost molting to adult and she made it out fine and is still healthy months later


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 11, 2013)

I know, makes u crazy! Almost like watching your dog run into the street! eeekkkkk!


----------



## bobericc (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm glad he made it, ive had a chaeta fall on me before too but i was too late to save it most of the time  I'm sure he'll be fine. Looks like he still has one more molt to go


----------



## sally (Dec 12, 2013)

bobericc said:


> I'm glad he made it, ive had a chaeta fall on me before too but i was too late to save it most of the time  I'm sure he'll be fine. Looks like he still has one more molt to go


Yes, he is sub now


----------



## Sticky (Jan 12, 2014)

How is your Chaeta now Sally?


----------



## sally (Jan 12, 2014)

Sticky said:


> How is your Chaeta now Sally?


 great so far. He is going to molt again any day now


----------



## Sticky (Jan 12, 2014)

Does he have a girlfriend?


----------



## sally (Jan 12, 2014)

Not yet. He just got done molting to adult. His wings are fluffy, but he did a great job


----------



## Sticky (Jan 13, 2014)

Yay! If he breeds will you sell the babies? If so, put my name in!


----------

